# Need Help Picking and Sorting Books



## Nih (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! I've recently inherited A LOT of Black Library Books. Actually it's more like given. It's really like 120 books, mostly 40k and some Fantasy...well some as in less than 30 I think. 

I've only read the following by their recommendation and loved all of them:
Horus Rising
All Ciaphas Cain Series
Soul Hunter
Treacheries of the Space Marines
Lord of the Night

As you can see I haven't really got into any of the Warhammer Fantasy books yet, but I'm not sure where to continue or even how with some of the series.

Anyone got any tips or how to begin some series and how to latch on some?

Like should I read the Horus Heresy in order? 

Where do I begin in the Warhammer series?

What order should I read these Time of Legends books:

Blighted Empire
Wolf of Sigmar
Master of Dragons
Master of Death
The Doom of Dragonback
Dead Winter

And I do admit that Valkia the Bloody has a cool cover...so I'm tempted to read that as the first book in the Warhammer Series...

But why did they have to give me a large collection like this with barely any guidance? ;3;
I'm rather new to the whole universe so bare with me for my lack of understanding.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Definitely read the Horus Heresy Series in order. Remember, these are based in the year 30K when our beloved Emperor was still walking around, kicking ass and taking names... then he ends up as a vegetable (but that is a whole new story). :angry:

All the rest can generally be read as and and when as they are generally 40K.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Emund said:


> Definitely read the Horus Heresy Series in order. Remember, these are based in the year 30K when our beloved Emperor was still walking around, kicking ass and taking names... then he ends up as a vegetable (but that is a whole new story). :angry:
> 
> All the rest can generally be read as and and when as they are generally 40K.


Just remember that if you happen to read damn near any of the Chaos books before finishing all 60+ Horus Heresy books, you will know how it ends and what Brother Emund means.


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

I definitely recommend the Eisenhorn and Ravenor series. I'd certainly hope those were in the collection you received.


----------

